# Booking an appointment for EEA FAMILY PERMIT



## Michele.ignoto (Nov 27, 2013)

Hello, 

My wife (American) just finished to do her application form online.
She will apply from Italy, Rome.
Which appointment she has to book? 

There's a standard appointment, a premium lounge and a priority visa appointment. 
They don't explain what's the difference between those appointment and I would like to know which one will be the fastest one to get the visa issued. Thanks


----------



## mrs.mdeben (May 11, 2014)

Michele.ignoto said:


> Hello,
> 
> My wife (American) just finished to do her application form online.
> She will apply from Italy, Rome.
> ...


Hiya. 

Standard appointment can take up to 3weeks or so.

Premium lounge is when you do your appointment, you don't need to fall in line or wait, once you are there, they will give you special treatment.

Priority visa appointment is the fastest one. I really don't know how fast, might be 2 days. 

But to be honest, EEA family permit is already a priority type of visa so I din't think it is worth it to pay for it because it is a free and fast application.


----------

